# First Blue for Jay



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually, two first with one fish. Sunday, October 26.

We got a late start Sunday thanks to my uncle's Smart Alarm clock that changed to Standard Time a week early. Fortunately, we planned to fish close in and started at the Edge SW of Destin. Tons of Bonita in close; therefore, we moved further out. Found a hint of a rip but no life, bait or current.

E. of the Nipple roughly 30N/87W found another rip, with about a knot of current, and bait. We found and worked a Tuna bite with a GW Express. We caught mainly BFT, one Big Eye, and lost what was likely a decent YFT to a shark. 

We continued to work the rip and 15 mins before line in, a little Blue comes up to the right flat and game on. The rat put on a nice show and 20 mins later, Jay one of my sons, has his first Blue! 

It was also the first Blue on our boat. 

Sunday was a Great father son moment.

Congrats to Jay, who has billfished with me for 22 years, since he was 11, and has caught everything that swims; but a Blue. 
Now he has his Blue and is ready for the Big One.

A big thanks goes out to Josh, he's deckhanded for me on most of our trips and has done an excellent job and made this old man's life much easier.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job M236 and crew!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Great team work there. congratulations - nice fish


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats !


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

awesome


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

awesome! those that do not fish will never know the excitement of catching a blue, much less your first blue! Glad you were able experience it as father / son!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, being able to share the experience of a first Blue with someone is always something special, I've been there at least 9 times with very close friends and family, with your kid and in our home waters without pros on board will be the highlight of my fishing career, even if it was a rat!


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Good stuff. Nothing like making memories with family.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report and the pics are outstanding!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats on the 2 first!!! nice blue!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great fish and what a memory. Ole Josh is the bomb.


----------

